# intel card en screens not found



## roelof (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello, 

I have a intel graphical card and installed xf86-video-intel.
But when I do `# startx` I see a lot of these messages.

```
Failed to load module "intel"
Unload module "intel"
Failed to load module "vesa"
Unload module "vesa"

No drivers found.
No screen found.
```

How to solve this ?

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2012)

Post your xorg.conf (if you have one) and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------

